

Don’t Roll out the Red Carpet on the Way out the Door - elliottcarlson
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2009/11/16/dont-roll-out-the-red-carpet-on-the-way-out-the-door/

======
elliottcarlson
An older article - but deserves to to be reposted if it has been posted
before.

